# night light power outlet



## jboogie408 (Jul 24, 2008)

does anyone know where i ca find this?


----------



## JoeD (Jul 25, 2008)

I have seen this before but can't remember where. I believe it is the cover plate not the receptacle that has the light in it.


----------



## donnyboyy34 (Nov 20, 2008)

There are a ton of different ones, i like the one with the light built into the outlet itself, i think its a cleaner look! Try to find ones that use led's they use less power and should outlive you


----------



## fluxcapacitor (Nov 20, 2008)

just go to an electrical distributor. look em up in the yellowpages. guaranteed to have many different types.


----------

